# Brass bushing question in a set of 750 cases



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello fellow mudinmyblood er's i need some advice i got a set of cases from superbogger750 and was wondering how many of you out there have had to put you brute or t-rex motors back together with any marks on the brass bushing some people call it an a/babbitt bearing it's in the cases from the factory and the long end of the crankshaft sits inside of it, and if ya'll have experienced this how bad were ya'lls brass bushings and didit cause any problems with the motor coming apart again after ya'll had put them back together. I would appreciate any input on this matter. I believe superbogger750 to be true to what he says as far as it won't hurt anything but, i just wanted to know if anyone else has seen this before, the brass bushing in the cases that i have now has vertical marks in it about deep enough to hang your fingernail in and hopefully we'll be able to just take some fine grade emory cloth and smooth the marks out, thanks in advance, Ruffin Outlaw. MUD IN MY BLOOD ROCKS!!!!!! :rockn::thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that bearing you talk about can't be replaced. you have to get new cases to get a new one.
I'm sure if superbogger750 said it was fine, then it is. that guy knows what he talks about.


----------



## bs750 (Jan 29, 2010)

A roller bearing will not work as the bearing has to hold oil pressure. I have had a bearing custom made for a set of cases before. That engine has been together now for about 8 months and is still running strong.. Supposedly Kawi will send out the bearing if it is a warranty job, to save them $$$ but if not they want you to buy new cases... A bunch of bullshit the way I look at it.. 

If you happen to need it replace, let me know as I am sure the guy that does my machine work can make another one..


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply phreebsd, yeah i agree he does definitely know his stuff.

Rmax i'm with bs 750 it wouldn't be a good idea to try to implement a bearing in the cases for a roller one.

Thanks bs750 but, i'm gonna go with what superbogger750 gave me now that i have got my buddy that has the brute in his shop to talk to superbogger 750 on the phone, thanks for all the replys.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry guys, istarted to delete my post but not really quite sure how to do it ,i had heard someone say that about the roller some while back before i had been into mine then i knew it would not work, sorry to brain fart in your post.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rmax said:


> sorry guys, istarted to delete my post but not really quite sure how to do it ,i had heard someone say that about the roller some while back before i had been into mine then i knew it would not work, sorry to brain fart in your post.


i deleted it for you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

ruffin outlaw said:


> Hello fellow mudinmyblood er's i need some advice i got a set of cases from superbogger750 and was wondering how many of you out there have had to put you brute or t-rex motors back together with any marks on the brass bushing some people call it an a/babbitt bearing it's in the cases from the factory and the long end of the crankshaft sits inside of it, and if ya'll have experienced this how bad were ya'lls brass bushings and didit cause any problems with the motor coming apart again after ya'll had put them back together. I would appreciate any input on this matter. I believe superbogger750 to be true to what he says as far as it won't hurt anything but, i just wanted to know if anyone else has seen this before, the brass bushing in the cases that i have now has vertical marks in it about deep enough to hang your fingernail in and hopefully we'll be able to just take some fine grade emory cloth and smooth the marks out, thanks in advance, Ruffin Outlaw. MUD IN MY BLOOD ROCKS!!!!!! :rockn::thinking:


I see you got them. Anything Toby says is true. One of the best guys I have ever met. He was the one who actually got me into racing....He knows his Kawie's. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## houckjf (Mar 16, 2012)

where do i need to go to get a new babbit bearing?? mine has marks in it and is worn down to shiny silver metal now. i have a press and can get the old one pressed out, but i am having trouble finding a new one.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

this guy on ebay has them in the set he may sell it seprate check it out

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kawasaki-Br...94088&pt=Motors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Try these guys, just bought one for some "Good" case halves I bought from Muff's Motorsports, the babbit bearing had been overheated and cracked which I didn't find out about until I had them shipped to Canada, lucky for me I was able to source a replacement because the seller wasn't having any part of making things right. The bearing pressed in just fine and the clearances were spot on!

http://wbmengines.com/


----------



## houckjf (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks, i just called WBM and they only want $155 for the babbit bearing. they will even install it for free if i want to ship them the case.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

i remember seeing FST also offers them too. around $90 i think


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

u dnt have to press the bearing out. jus tapped mine out with a hammer and punch. 

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## houckjf (Mar 16, 2012)

FST, couldn't hone it after they put it in, so I went with WBM. I sent it out to them and they put the new one in and honed it to factory specs since I got a factory crank, but they will hone for after market as well if you send the crank with it. All together $170. Sure beats buying a new case.


----------

